# Gross Anointing!



## Sageness (Jun 6, 2009)

Penelope anointed after sitting in the grass in my front yard today. It was a lot of saliva, and she put it everywhere and then crawled under my pant leg while I was looking away. So I got anointing juice all over my foot and pant leg. And it smelled horrible.  

Just felt like sharing a funny story on here. 

=]


----------



## ten_ten (May 19, 2009)

hahaha thats so funny! I think i heard someone say that one of their hedgies annointed to dog poop :lol: ! I've only had my hedgie for 4 days and he's annointed to bananas. Do they only annoint to things that they are unfamilular with? because I have him a banana a couple of days after and he didnt annoint. He just took a bite out of it


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Henry annointed to his "new car" a matchbox convertible, and to his potty box, his boy Bolt annointed to potty box (yesterday's news litter), and Kim has had several annoint with baked yam, and then she had orange hedgies. LOL Aren't they funny?


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

My girl got her first dried mealies yesterday. She ate both but annointed a little bit later. Bathtime!


----------



## Sageness (Jun 6, 2009)

Anoint is a funny word too.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine anointed with a piece of dirt on the ground when I let him outside the other day...at least im pretty sure it was dirt...although it was round like a pebble but he munched it right up so I'm not exactly sure what it was :lol: He definitely got a bath that night too though


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Haha I cannot wait to watch an anointing. I pick up my girl tomorrow --->

Although, I must admit...I feel like its something I should turn away for lol.


----------



## Sageness (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations!

What are you gonna name her? 

It's really more funny than gross. 

>.<


----------

